# Wifey exploded



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOK... what the hell...
Playing the silent game back to the missus seems to have produced interesting results once again, she got mad, then I got her madder, oh was her face red... then she let it all out. Turned out that I was right all along.

First she accused me of being insensitive, selfish, unappreciative, clueless, blah blah blah. After calming her down and defending myself she then finally admitted that she's not happy at all with the changes we've made this year; too fast and too much apparently and in her opinion "All for my benefit". :scratchhead: After asking her why she didn't tell me this sooner, she FINALLY admitted to me that she no longer feels comfortable arguing with me because I kicked her out the last time we had a major fight, and she doesn't feel she can trust me to understand her anymore, I countered by telling her I've suspected that hence I re-affirmed her but then we somehow ended up arguing about the sex again, that I make her feel unwanted by pushing her away, that there's something wrong with me and that I should see a doctor (cause of my lower-than-hers sex drive - which I believe is normal - WHO THE HELL CAN SPROGG 3x A DAY FOR THEIR MISSUS AND NOT GET TIRED?!), that "it's not all about you!" she said trying to accuse me, which I believe is rather stupid because for the last few years it's been ALL ABOUT HER NEEDS.

Meh... now she's in tears and wants to be alone... freakin 3 AM too... sometimes I wonder if she's just trying to get on top again


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry guy....

3x/day was always my objective.

I do realize we were toxic.

Maybe both of you are too.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/

Mate, last year... the ballsacs got freakin sore with a throbbing pain especially during the later sessions due to her drive. So what? Do I need to see the doctor? I don't get it, this year it's been so much better. It's still at least 3-4x a week and even if I reject her it's not like "Get away from me woman!" I just talk her down and give it to her later, especially when I have other worries in my mind.

Am I really being unappreciative? Or she is being demanding? Or both? Bah! When she's stubborn she's happy because she tends to get her way, then after last year I put my foot down (Man up as you guys talk about) - and now she's got pissed over 6 months of having to actually act like a wife not a damn queen-bee, and now... *sighs* Oh well, at least she's talking to me honest again!!!

BTW What you mean by toxic?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

3x a day? Grade me on a curve if you want. Challenge accepted.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Dude,

Toxic relationships are those where the following are present:

Snide remarks about you and other people in your circle 

Fault finding and criticism is the name of the game - everything from the way you clean your office, to your dental hygiene, to your size, your friends, how much time you spend on things 

Your thoughts and opinions are discounted 

Over-demanding - nothing you do is good enough 

Subtle jabs and put downs - you often don't realize you've been put down until you start feeling bad 

Unreliablity 

Jealousy 

Neediness - it's all about them - they don't take any time to talk about you 

Fun made of your ideas, especially in front of others 

Blames you for all their problems, rather than taking responsibility for their own choices 

Complains about their life and dumping their frustrations on you

***************

Sex is often used by partners to "make them feel better" when subjected to this sort of stuff.

If the other stuff stops, the overdemanding drive will slow down some


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Runslikedog

Mate, the sessions don't stop once you're finished, it's when SHE's finished. Sometimes you get lucky and it's half an hour, other times it drags on. Other times she won't even let go until she's finally sleepy. Expect ~2-3 hours of your daily life spent on your wife's recreational demands. I can't go back to that again.

@Conrad

Interesting...



> Snide remarks about you and other people in your circle


Me - I do take the piss outta her at times, don't know if it's snide
Her - Sometimes she does it, but rarely does she embarrass me



> Fault finding and criticism is the name of the game - everything from the way you clean your office, to your dental hygiene, to your size, your friends, how much time you spend on things


Hmmm, we do that to each other from time to time actually.



> Your thoughts and opinions are discounted


During fights, pretty much, she reckons I discount her and I reckon she discounts me. I thought things got better this year.



> Over-demanding - nothing you do is good enough


Yup, like now. Then again, last year I've been complaining about her way too much as well - when she complained less.



> Subtle jabs and put downs - you often don't realize you've been put down until you start feeling bad


=/
That's probably my bad habit of annoying her.



> Unreliablity


She's been quite reliable and I haven't given her any reason to doubt my own reliability really I don't think.



> Jealousy


She's gets jealous from time to time, never used to, used to trust me 100%... meh, but 90% is better than nothing.



> Neediness - it's all about them - they don't take any time to talk about you


Pretty much, she reckons I'm wrong because her needs are number one.



> Fun made of your ideas, especially in front of others


Hmmm, nope. Thankfully.



> Blames you for all their problems, rather than taking responsibility for their own choices


Sometimes, but not too often.



> Complains about their life and dumping their frustrations on you


Not often.



> Sex is often used by partners to "make them feel better" when subjected to this sort of stuff.
> 
> If the other stuff stops, the overdemanding drive will slow down some


Which of the above you reckon? Is it my subtle jabs? Meh, sometimes I just like to take the piss outta her and crack jokes about her flaws - her cooking for instance - alien recipes I call 'em.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I think it's good she finally exploded cause you said she was keeping it all in.

I do think the sex thing is a major issue for you and you need to talk to it about it. It's not like you're saying no to her all the time. She was to f-ck on command it seems.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

RD-- has she always wanted it 3x a day since the beginning or has this increased over the years??


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Definitely increased over the years, became more aggressive and manipulative about it too; disrespected my space more and more. I thought we reached a compromise this year but it seems deep inside she'll always hate it if she can't have me whenever she wants. I think she's spoiled... =/


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

If that's the only way she's ever had any positive attention and affirmation from you, when she's feeling low and needy and insecure, she wants more of it. You're surprised?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ This year I've been giving her a lot more positive attention and affirmation then usual, and I thought she was happy, over the months though I started to get the feeling something isn't right and walla... jackpot. So I still don't understand what to do.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you the cooler or warmer partner?

Sounds to me like you're the former.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ What does cooler and warmer mean?



Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> If that's the only way she's ever had any positive attention and affirmation from you, when she's feeling low and needy and insecure, she wants more of it. You're surprised?


Eh. Seems to me as his wife makes him almost feel like a piece of meat instead of loved, almost like she makes me feel like if he won't do ti when she says, all bets are off. I think anyone feeling like sex is a chore isn't going to be happy about it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I spotted a thread about that but now I lost it =/


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Which thread?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

There was a whole thread on warmer/cooler partners but now I can't find it =/

*pokes Conrad*


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> There was a whole thread on warmer/cooler partners but now I can't find it =/
> 
> *pokes Conrad*


THis one? http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/21278-thermostat-ultimate-barometer-your-r.html


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Had a good read of that, as well as some links on 'love addiction'. I was also reminded of the past with the missus by helping another forumite here: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...sion/27668-he-said-hell-never-marry-me-2.html

In the past I refused lovey dovey talk, and she seemed to have realised too that getting this hardened-up carcass of mine to loosen up was to make me jelly through sex. Despite the changes these year after reading up on 'love languages' and attempting to give her the affirmation she seeks, perhaps it's still not enough compared to how loving I was in the past after sex. Since marriage it seems she became more demanding of lovey doveys, while I withdrew more and more.

What you guys think? Going to confront her soon with this, don't know if I'm right but we'll see...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

3 times a day?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I give up... we're not getting anywhere with this, either my way - and she resents it, or her way, and I resent it. She's too insistent and stubborn for a compromise in this. Not listening at all, she just doesn't want to. Bah!

Meh, just going to let her have her way with me for 6 months since she let me have my way for 6 months. Only freakin' compromise I can think of.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

And what will happen during those 6 months. What is "her way?"


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Isn't it obvious? I'm just going to let her go all out until she realises how sick she makes me feels.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Does you wife do Krav Maga? Seriously, she's got the aggression and focus. And the great thing is there's no firm rules.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

If Krav Maga teaches techniques on how to sit on me then start slapping me silly while squealing, than sure lol

Meh, she's just stubborn


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Isn't it obvious? I'm just going to let her go all out until she realises how sick she makes me feels.


That is a great passive-agressive way to deal with this.

So what happens if at the end of 6 months nothing changes and she doesn't realize how sick she makes you feel?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

You guys sound more like war than marriage.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Mom6547 said:


> You guys sound more like war than marriage.


Aren't they the same?
:lol:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Mom6547 said:


> You guys sound more like war than marriage.


I agree

and :rofl: at Mori


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Update... now she's just not interested... seems like she wants full submission, nice use of guilt, even made me feel the nagging urge to apologise for nothing... Smart, but good thing I restraint myself. Bah! There must be a checkmate move somehow out of this one... :scratchhead:

Oh well, the sofa's nice... If I submit, I lose my dignity... if I make things more serious, I lose her respect, as she brought up her hurts and she managed to make me give her my word I won't rub that in after hearing what she has to say.

Seems she has her bases covered once again! It's not checkmate is it? Damn... hell now I want to call it a draw, opened up pandora's box by poking her to explode. Getting rusty at dealing with Darth Wifey.

*sighs* Ok then, silent treatment until one of us breaks. Same old game...


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

RandomDude, I've no doubt that you two are in love with the game. It's what excites and brings you two together while also separating you but the separation creates the room for bringing you back together in the exciting way you like.

Think about this...what would happen if she settled down and you both openly communicated, shared ideas and reached understanding? Would you get bored? Would she get bored?

Perhaps your marriage requires the drama to sustain itself.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

She's not interested in what? 

Don't apologize if you've done nothing wrong. 

She brought up her hurts, but did you bring yours up?

So is she ignoring you? I don't understand what the MAJOR problem is about? It seems to be getting lost in all this? What is she so unhappy about? That you won't fvck her every give minutes??? I confused.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Perhaps your marriage requires the drama to sustain itself.


You may be onto something...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Trenton said:


> RandomDude, I've no doubt that you two are in love with the game. It's what excites and brings you two together while also separating you but the separation creates the room for bringing you back together in the exciting way you like.
> 
> Think about this...what would happen if she settled down and you both openly communicated, shared ideas and reached understanding? Would you get bored? Would she get bored?
> 
> Perhaps your marriage requires the drama to sustain itself.


It's strange... even before marriage we were always fighting but not just with each other - first it was my ex and her doing the rather amusing catfight thing "we're just friends!" "stay away from him you &@#&@!" etc etc... then it became friends, family, church, society. The more they tried to split us the more we wanted each other, and the more we fought the harder we... *ahem*...

But now, we're out of things to fight against! Ex is gone, we have new supportive friends, her family now respects me, her 'church' is no longer a constant menace, society has seemingly got used to us. So... now we fight with just each other!

I don't know... to be honest I kinda liked it this year, it was boring yes, but more relaxed and less headaches. I still did a few pranks on her which she wasn't very amused with... but meh. Overall it's been good =/ But now it seems with the missus I can never hang up the boxing gloves.



> She's not interested in what?


Not interested in making compromises or even in me compromising unwillingly or dealing with it until I submit.



> Don't apologize if you've done nothing wrong.


I almost did...



> She brought up her hurts, but did you bring yours up?


Oops, nope =/



> So is she ignoring you? I don't understand what the MAJOR problem is about? It seems to be getting lost in all this? What is she so unhappy about? That you won't fvck her every give minutes??? I confused.


To put in simply; from what she's shown me -> She wants her dog to become a puppy. Hell she's been trying for years... I don't know if it's what the men here call "fitness tests" but she is starting to scare the living bejesus outta me.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Dude,

This is the proving ground.

Stand up to her with humor and grace.

Show her your mettle.

Read the fitness test threads until you have them memorized.

Seek help from those here who've been through that very fire.

You are going to discover whether you two will grow together as a couple - or apart.

Do not be afraid.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

AAAAAARGH... it is a fitness test after all...

Oh well, at least this is somewhat more entertaining (and brutal) then pranks. Hell might even do one more just to drive her nuts.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I read in another thread how you posted you thrive on conflict in your marriage. How you need the drama. If that is the case, then have at it but it sounds very unhealthy.

Right now you bend over for her at her every whim and eventually she WILL lose all respect for you, then love, then she will see you only as a doormat. 

MAN UP. 



RandomDude said:


> It's strange... even before marriage we were always fighting but not just with each other - first it was my ex and her doing the rather amusing catfight thing "we're just friends!" "stay away from him you &@#&@!" etc etc... then it became friends, family, church, society. The more they tried to split us the more we wanted each other, and the more we fought the harder we... *ahem*...
> 
> But now, we're out of things to fight against! Ex is gone, we have new supportive friends, her family now respects me, her 'church' is no longer a constant menace, society has seemingly got used to us. So... now we fight with just each other!.


 It soundslike you nee the world to hate you as a couple, you need the conflict of the affair and for society not to accept you in order to think you can strive. Am I right??? 



RandomDude said:


> Not interested in making compromises or even in me compromising unwillingly or dealing with it until I submit.


Doesn't sound healthy where one person is always making copromises and the other person just takes and takes. You will start to resent her eventually or she will resent you. Once you start resenting, you lose respect for the other person. Every time. 

And once again you're not telling her what YOU need. Recipe for disaster, IMO.


----------



## Prometheus Pyrphoros (Jun 16, 2011)

Is your wife a drama queen by nature maybe? Sure looks like it just has to be her way or else here comes the drama. Some people enjoy the conflict. I like to avoid it as much as possible, just drains the energy out of me, hate that.
As for the frequency and duration of the calisthenics, kudos to you for keeping up this much, I think I'd have to blow my brains out soon if I had to perform 3x a day continuously.
I think you should not back down no matter what, even if it means conflict all the time. Some balance in things must be obtained, life can't all be her way and just her needs.
Then again, I had and old friend whose wife wanted it all the time, he couldn't keep up the pace and she started outsourcing. Where do you think the two of you stand on that, is it a possibility or not? You have to know the field borders when playing this game of dare me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Prometheus Pyrphoros said:


> As for the frequency and duration of the calisthenics, kudos to you for keeping up this much, I think I'd have to blow my brains out soon if I had to perform 3x a day continuously.


:rofl:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Jellybeans

We made a good turn this year or so I thought, but 6 months no conflict did get on my nerves a bit. Some conflict is nice, but depends on the seriousness, I guess I should have been more careful with what I wish for - I forgot how the missus plays the game, like chess almost.

I haven't bent over yet  But yes, I guess it was good I didn't apologise for nothing, damn was it close though. Think I'm more rusty at this then I thought.

And no, as I mentioned before, the external influences are gone, and I've come to like the peace, just not 6 months happy happy with no conflict and the missus seething underneath. What do you mean I didn't tell her what I need? I just didn't tell her my hurts, she's a woman; she's entitled to go 'ouchie!' but me? meh.

@Pyrphoros

I've offered outsourcing a few times, those are fighting words with her however - "I'm not some wh--- that you pass around to your mates!" etc etc. She's been overly loyal and proud really.

Don't know about drama queen but she has always been stubborn and headstrong. A part of me likes it, another hates it, but meh... guess I'm the same way - which is a problem.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

It is a fitness test.

And, it doesn't matter whether it's conscious or subconscious on her part.

This is your time. Study up and EXPECT them.




RandomDude said:


> AAAAAARGH... it is a fitness test after all...
> 
> Oh well, at least this is somewhat more entertaining (and brutal) then pranks. Hell might even do one more just to drive her nuts.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> @Jellybeans
> 
> We made a good turn this year or so I thought, but 6 months no conflict did get on my nerves a bit. Some conflict is nice, but depends on the seriousness, I guess I should have been more careful with what I wish for - I forgot how the missus plays the game, like chess almost.
> 
> ...


You sure you weren't fitness testing her by offering outsourcing?

I think you're both addicted to the drama.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Trenton

You do know a part of me is still turned on at the idea!
It's a weird fetish of mine.

@Conrad

Aye, looks like things are back to normal. Duel with Darth Wifey...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah I don't know about this. As Louis CK says, Girls go wild and take their tops off. Women don't. They a) kill men, and b) drown their kids in the bathtub. Women don't explode. Not unless they've reached all the way down to their inner Wuarnos. Instead of erupting in anger and noise like men, they get a little more cruel.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Yeah I don't know about this. As Louis CK says, Girls go wild and take their tops off. Women don't. They a) kill men, and b) drown their kids in the bathtub. Women don't explode. Not unless they've reached all the way down to their inner Wuarnos. Instead of erupting in anger and noise like men, they get a little more cruel.


Doom and Gloom a la King Crimson?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Update, well... where to start.

She calmed down a 'bit' this morning it seems, she apologised for last night YET accused me of bringing out the worst in her... I almost spat out my cereal in laughter, then we went at it again! Guess it was very rude to do that to Darth Wifey! She then 'decided' not to deal with me no more and buggered off.

A few minutes later she came back in flames and slappy slappies, I pulled her aside so our little angel won't hear her yelling even if we were downstairs. Then she said I don't listen, that even after so long I don't understand her or some sh-t blah blah blah etc etc. I countered and turned it on her which somehow drove her to even more frustration. So she stormed out and said she's going for a drive (THATS MY LINE!!! WTF LOL)

I told her to do it, and resisted going after her, though I must admit, I was worried so I peeked out the lounge window and watched, the engine only started up, went for a while, then died down... then started up again, and died down lol. I couldn't believe it but I was laughing my ass off. Now she's completely ignoring me lol. What's with the car thing?

Maybe it's time to end this, should just take her. But she hasn't given me the cue its 'time' yet.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

How did you "turn it back on her"?

BTW - not chasing is always good.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Simple really, just used sarcasm and took the piss outta her hypocrisy. At a dead end now, I think I must have missed my cue to just go and take her, getting rusty with my instincts! Or maybe she's really THAT PISSED.

Oh well, there's always tomorrow. Slappy slappy, kissy kissy, lovey dovey hopefully, otherwise this is going to drag on and on...


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Simple really, just used sarcasm and took the piss outta her hypocrisy. At a dead end now, I think I must have missed my cue to just go and take her, getting rusty with my instincts! Or maybe she's really THAT PISSED.
> 
> Oh well, there's always tomorrow. Slappy slappy, kissy kissy, lovey dovey hopefully, otherwise this is going to drag on and on...


Read up on fitness testing.

Sarcasm doesn't work.

It escalates - as you see.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I just couldn't resist! >.<
Yes yes grace and control... ARGH...

Fine I'll try the better approach tomorrow... if I don't lose myself laughing AT her again...


----------



## snowcap (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel that if she is like this all the time it is not fair to you to have a life that that. What fun is it for you to live like that on a daily basis where she can blow up at anytime.

I talk from my uncle's life. He married a women who blows up at everything and anything and at any time of day. She also makes sure that when his family comes and visits that she takes him out of the house and makes sure that he either misses his visits or nearly misses his visit with his own family.

Now my cousin has been dating his girlfriend who is a spit image of his mom. Scary.

Dude if your wife doesn't lighten up maybe its time to move on. Cause that is no life to live.

snowcap


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

well looks like things got resolved, not in the way planned but...

Long story short, I was going to try a cooler tone, but I decided I enjoyed her like this too much, so we went at it again, she was swearing, tearing up the place, forcing me to restain her, then she bit me, raked me as I pinned her down... we got a little excited... and yeah, we made up. Was definitely something different after 6 months of lovey dovey, it's been a while since we had a good make up, saying how much we hate each other all the way through.

Then we pretty much went back to square one, discussing the same things all over again. But at least this time though she was more receptive to listening. She was really hurt over the way I kicked her out, doubted how I feel about her. I had no idea how to end this cycle but I got frustrated and reaffirmed her quite emotionally, telling her to stop lying to herself.

She seems finally contented - for now at least. At least this one issue is solved, looking back at this thread it seems perhaps that our relationship is rather toxic, perhaps we also thrive on conflict, fitness tests, games, etc. Yet somehow, someway, we've been progressing because of it. 

Seems like this is just a big see saw, from the struggles before this year to now, the changes weren't bad, they were just imbalanced. We tried too hard to avoid conflict, when we should have faced it. Still got our ever persistent sex drive hiccup to deal with but meh, think we need our rest for now.

@Snowcap

Actually I prefer it if she blows rather then keep it in - I can handle it, just not "nothing is wrong!!!" heh. Of course, I prefer it if we have no issues but unfortunately that's not the case. Thanks however for your support.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Dude,

If you keep going at it like that, it's not a question of if you part, it's a question of "when".

Been there - done that.


----------



## ManDup (Apr 22, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> It's strange... even before marriage we were always fighting but not just with each other - first it was my ex and her doing the rather amusing catfight thing "we're just friends!" "stay away from him you &@#&@!" etc etc... then it became friends, family, church, society. The more they tried to split us the more we wanted each other, and the more we fought the harder we... *ahem*...
> 
> But now, we're out of things to fight against! Ex is gone, we have new supportive friends, her family now respects me, her 'church' is no longer a constant menace, society has seemingly got used to us. So... now we fight with just each other!


Well, if it's any help I think most of the men on this forum will hate you both for having sex 3 times per day  I actually have been partway where you are at. When I first started sex with my now-wife, we had crazy-all-the-time sex, up to 5 times in a 24-hour period. You other guys may think you would like that, and you would for a day or two, but even with medical assistance it gets unsustainable quick, at least for an oldish fogy like me. Luckily that cooled off to a more reasonable level, but I still have yet to have her turn me down flat. It did feel good to finally know where my limit is, after 20 years of me begging my ex for more. 

I highly recommend all women to just for a week, give it up whenever the whim strikes your man. Most of us will get tired of it quickly, but we will learn something about ourselves and we will highly appreciate the gesture. I suppose we could reverse gender pronouns on that too for women with low-drive men.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

So you are so worn out from having sex with your wife that you go out and cheat on her? I do not understand you at all.:scratchhead:
Of course she is going to be paranoid and what not. That's what the fallout from cheating is.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait, when did RD say he cheated on his wife cause he's worn out?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Realbrighteyes

I haven't cheated on her ever since that one screw up before marriage YEARS ago =/ Sure, the trust is hampened ever since, but it's not like I haven't changed.

@Jellybeans

No, I cheated on her due to inter-religious issues among other things, such as too much alcohol.

@Mandup

I've been initiating sex ahead of her these few days just to help her heal, I just hope this won't lead to another fight once I start to withdraw again. Not trying to tease... heck actually now I'm worried, maybe this ain't a good idea... but I can't help it, I want her to be happy too *sighs*

To be honest, fighting is good - when it actually helps resolves issues as after a while, fighting over the same thing does get boring. Need something new to fight about either than "waaaaaaaaa, hubby rejects me because his ballsac factory can't mass-produce enough mini-hims for my demands!"

@Conrad

I was going to, but the cool calm approach requires patience amidst silent treatment, something I lack especially when things drag on, besides, whenever she's silent, a part of me just makes me wanna pop that bubble, it's like a itch I just HAVE to scratch. I can't resist! Especially when she's also quite adorable when her bubble is popped. 

I don't know, I seem to be cool and calm only after she loses it completely. Kinda like attacking a strong position, best way to conquer it is to draw them out of their defenses into the open where you can do whatever you like with them.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Just be aware it may be a method that makes her hate you.

Low key, low affect emotional control... without poking works best.

Pass the tests


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

But it prolongs the silent treatment process! =/
And no make up sex! =\
And the fight I simply couldnt take seriously! Unless of course she admits to having a sexual addiction... then maybe, but while she plays her game I'll play it back


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Just don't play yourself out of something good.


----------

